# Whistler Advice



## simonspooner (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All

We are researching locations to relocate to Canada, should our visa's be successful later this year.

In 2008/09 we lived in Lake Louise, so know the Banff, Canmore, Calgary area very well.

However looking to keep our options open we are looking at the potential of Whistler. 

Our ambition is to work within Management at a Ski Resort / Outdoor Company Management (we have both experience of Management at Lake Louise Ski Area). However we have over 10 years experience each within Retail management, and this is our back-up career in Canada. 

Just wondered what summer jobs are available in the Whistler area?

What sort of Year Round opportunities there may be?

Is there a good retail area close by incase we have to revert to the back-up plan

Where is the best place to relocate too? In whistler itself? or further out? Have been looking at Squamish any good? Rental Prices? Any good links or further research directions would be fantastic.


P.S fantastic forum - loads and loads of great threads providing days of endless reading.


----------



## AJD (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Simon,

Whistler is an excellent resort all year round. During the summer, the town becomes a haven for mountain bikers, hikers, rock climbers and tourists. You would have to check with individual companies, but my guess would be the outdoor companies working with the slopes in the winter would have some kind of a summer equivalent.

Also, the town of Whistler is indeed a reasonable retail town. Again, with the number of tourists it attracts year round, there are plenty of retail businesses around. A word of warning though - Whistler is notorious for being a town with a high turnover of staff. A lot of the people working there are on work/travel visas for a year or so, so I can't comment on the amount of permanent jobs available.

Whistler is very expensive for property. I'm not sure if it has cooled down a bit after the Olympics, but if price of housing is an issue then Squamish or Pemberton may be a better option. Squamish has the added benefit of being that much closer to Vancouver, so if work was hard to find you could try looking in Van.

Hope that helps!

Best of luck!





simonspooner said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are researching locations to relocate to Canada, should our visa's be successful later this year.
> 
> ...


----------

